# What's your best time up Flagstaff?



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Along the lines of my earlier post on Lookout which had some cool responses. I just did Flagstaff this past weekend (I measure from the split right after 6th and Baseline to the entrance to the private development about a mile or so past Walker Ranch (I think it's about 9 miles). My best time (last weekend) was on a demo Vamoots and I came in at 51:24. The lowest gear on the demo bike was 39 x 29 (mine is 34 x 27), so I was definately straining (cadence probably around 45-55) up some of the 15% grades!!! The last time I did Flagstaff was in the late Spring and my time was around 57mins plus. So I was pretty pleased!! As an aside, the Moots is sinful!!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> Along the lines of my earlier post on Lookout which had some cool responses. I just did Flagstaff this past weekend (I measure from the split right after 6th and Baseline to the entrance to the private development about a mile or so past Walker Ranch (I think it's about 9 miles). My best time (last weekend) was on a demo Vamoots and I came in at 51:24. The lowest gear on the demo bike was 39 x 29 (mine is 34 x 27), so I was definately straining (cadence probably around 45-55) up some of the 15% grades!!! The last time I did Flagstaff was in the late Spring and my time was around 57mins plus. So I was pretty pleased!! As an aside, the Moots is sinful!!


I suffered last time i did and it was the first time i actually timed it. I biked 40 miles to get to Chatauqua parking field. I wanted to make it like mountain top finish only half of what pro do it in. I press the start button on my watch and ended it at the peak (6miles I believe) my time was 42 minutes. I could've use that extra gear though but typically I don't suffer. I use a 34x25.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I rode Flagstaff every week for 4 wks in Aug/Sept, what a tough climb. My notes say 43min to top, but I'm not sure what I measured. I started at Chataqua parking area and timed myself to the top of main grade, about 6 mi in. I did the descent past Walkers to the 9 mi mark, but didn't mark the time, 52-57min sounds about right. I've been doing High Grade (1:17 to schoolhouse), Lookout or Flagstaff every Wed eve all summer. Would be fun to meet up and ride one, but I'm afraid weather and daylight are shutting us down.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm still a bit weight challenged  so flagstaff is painful, but fun in a twisted way. I usually just go to the ampitheater turn off and start my clock as I pass through the right turn to start climbing up after the open space. My best time so far is 22min. Last time I went to the top I think my time from the same starting point was ~40min ( average is generally 8-10mph) - I really hate that s-turn and grade as you get near the top.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Along the lines of my earlier post on Lookout which had some cool responses. I just did Flagstaff this past weekend (I measure from the split right after 6th and Baseline to the entrance to the private development about a mile or so past Walker Ranch (I think it's about 9 miles). My best time (last weekend) was on a demo Vamoots and I came in at 51:24. The lowest gear on the demo bike was 39 x 29 (mine is 34 x 27), so I was definately straining (cadence probably around 45-55) up some of the 15% grades!!! The last time I did Flagstaff was in the late Spring and my time was around 57mins plus. So I was pretty pleased!! As an aside, the Moots is sinful!!


From Chattaqua park to the top (mailboxes) 41 minutes. I rode up this past weekend and was 4 minutes slower maybe because i had more gear on and it was 40 degrees out.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah Wazco, that's the same spots I timed my 43 min. I'll catch ya next season.  I rode High Grade Sat, breathing hard the whole way and was 4 min off my best summer time(1:21 vs 1:17). It's slippin' away as I wear more clothes, drink more beer, and generally just relax more on the bike. Ski day # 8 today also taking priority...


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> From Chattaqua park to the top (mailboxes) 41 minutes. I rode up this past weekend and was 4 minutes slower maybe because i had more gear on and it was 40 degrees out.


I rode this past weekend too and was 3 minutes slower. Right on guys! Keep on biking!!!
Woodbury, where's High Grade? Sound like a good ride.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Noël, High Grade is up Deer Cr canyon, start at Deer Cr Rd and Wadsworth near Chatfield Res. That network of roads is the best south metro area climbing IMO, definitely worth the trip down sometimes. Check a map, Road Biking Colo book, or post reply if you want more details. There's a couple turns, road name changes and some route options you'd want to check out before just heading up the road. But the basic High Grade climb is 13.5 mi, not quite as steep as Flagstaff, and takes you to a school house at the top which is stocked with coolers of water/gatorade. A nice option is the loop which goes around Cityview. The area sees lots of cyclists during the season, highly recommended.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> Noël, High Grade is up Deer Cr canyon, start at Deer Cr Rd and Wadsworth near Chatfield Res. That network of roads is the best south metro area climbing IMO, definitely worth the trip down sometimes. Check a map, Road Biking Colo book, or post reply if you want more details. .


Also check out Google Earth. It has great detail of this area.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Woolbury said:


> Yeah Wazco, that's the same spots I timed my 43 min. I'll catch ya next season.  I rode High Grade Sat, breathing hard the whole way and was 4 min off my best summer time(1:21 vs 1:17). It's slippin' away as I wear more clothes, drink more beer, and generally just relax more on the bike. Ski day # 8 today also taking priority...


Hey guys. I rode Super Walker Ranch yesterday and time myself again. If you don't know that route, you basically start at CU and head up Flagstaff road which leads the Walker Ranch trail head. So I press the start button at Chautauqua Park on my Mtn bike. Surprising, I got to the mailbox at 45 minutes. My best time is 42 minutes on the road bike but I did 45 minutes 2 weeks ago also on the road bike. This is a surprise to me because my full suspension mtn bike is 10 lbs heavier than my road bike. The only thing I can think of is gearing. I was going to do it anyway, but I’m switching out my 12-25 for 12-27 or 12-28 if I can find one. Anyway keep on riding!!


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Noël said:


> I got to the mailbox at 45 minutes. My best time is 42 minutes on the road bike but I did 45 minutes 2 weeks ago also on the road bike. This is a surprise to me because my full suspension mtn bike is 10 lbs heavier than my road bike.!


Nice job! Perhaps you had helium in your tires?  

I run a 50-34 up front with a 12-27 in back and find that works pretty nice. This is a shimano set up, but I demo'd a Moots at Vecchio's a couple months ago and it has a campy set up 53-39 with a 13-29 in back. I was in the 39-29 quite a bit and was churning real low cadence on that 15% section. :cryin:


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> Nice job! Perhaps you had helium in your tires?
> 
> I run a 50-34 up front with a 12-27 in back and find that works pretty nice. This is a shimano set up, but I demo'd a Moots at Vecchio's a couple months ago and it has a campy set up 53-39 with a 13-29 in back. I was in the 39-29 quite a bit and was churning real low cadence on that 15% section. :cryin:



On your 50-34/12-27 set up, were you spinning or mashing? That's the set up i'm looking at and currently on 50-34/12-25 but was mashing on the 34/25. I'd like to be spinning but I doubt that 34/27 will give me that. I am really considering 28 on the back if can find one. I'm going to component/wrenching forum and ask there too but I'd like to hear your advice.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Noël said:


> On your 50-34/12-27 set up, were you spinning or mashing? That's the set up i'm looking at and currently on 50-34/12-25 but was mashing on the 34/25. I'd like to be spinning but I doubt that 34/27 will give me that. I am really considering 28 on the back if can find one. I'm going to component/wrenching forum and ask there too but I'd like to hear your advice.


You'll get some relief on the 34/27 from the 34/25, but not a whole heck of a lot. Check out Sheldon Brown's gear ratio website: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/. It's really helpful. I don't think my current drive train (Ultegra circa '02) would support any larger cog in back. As far as me personally, with the 34/27, while a lower gear would be nice on the real steep section, I'm fine with what I've got and don't mind mashing/standing for a bit.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

Noël said:


> currently on 50-34/12-25


I've got a 39/27 as my low gear and boy does it freaking hurt going up climbs like Flagstaff and Sunshine. My cadence gets into the 40s on Sunshine just past the Poorman cutoff.

I need to get a compact crankset...


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

My best time up Flagstaff is about 7:00 a.m. Traffic is lighter.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

John Nelson said:


> My best time up Flagstaff is about 7:00 a.m. Traffic is lighter.


That's about as funny as a submarine with a screen door...


----------

